

Microsoft Office Cross-Platform Architecture – Scale 2014 - D_Guidi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFmByeQ_ulo

======
D_Guidi
found from: "How Microsoft is Taking Office Cross-Platform" \-
[http://goo.gl/qHNbmE](http://goo.gl/qHNbmE)

